
Keras, now running on TensorFlow - fchollet
https://github.com/fchollet/keras/wiki/Keras,-now-running-on-TensorFlow
======
shtangun
My favourite and perhaps a lot of people’s favourite feature in Keras in the
Graph API. It is immensely powerful, yet done in such a simple and elegant
way. Honestly, everytime I use it or think about it, it makes me wonder how
you came up with the concept and executed it that well :)

BTW, we are looking for excellent API UX designers. Interested?

------
4chainz
Great! The complicated TensorFlow API needed this. Fantastic Work BTW:)

------
ya3r
To me this shows how similar Tensorflow and Theano are in their APIs.

